# Insurance



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello,
I am trying to get a quote to insure a Forest River Sunseeker that i am thing of buying, I have a quote of £1000.00 with a cat 1 alarm fitted, Does anybody have any information i am also in N Ireland.

Thanks 

Stuart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Try Bakers of Cheltenham.

Russell


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

stuart32 said:


> Stuart


For RV's, very few people can beat Safeguard. I've only ever used them, not through loyalty, merely because they've consistently given me the best quotes over the past 7 years. They also include breakdown cover in thier package.


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tried both companies, they won't cover N Ireland.


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

What should expect to pay for a insurance for a sunseeker?

stuart


----------

